# Schlammsaugmammut



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

das Thema Schlammsauger regt mich schon lange auf. 

Drum denke ich über das Schlamsaugmammut nach, bzw. habe die benötigten Bauteile schon (außer die Luftpumpe...)

(Angeregt auch vom schwarzen Peter und Nikolai, Danke Euch)

Hier ersteinmal die fachmännische Konstruktionszeichnung, dann die Erklärung:
 

Der Sauger:

ich stelle ein Dickes Rohr in den Teich. Damit wird nix aufgewirkelt. 
An dieses Rohr wird unten der Rücklauf für das gefilterte Wasser angedockt. Dieser wirbelt den Schlamm auf (im Rohr). 

An diesem Rohr wird der Einlauf für den Vortex gekoppelt. 

Somit kann ich das Ansaugrohr stundenlang an der selben Stelle stehen lassen, bis da wirklich alles raus ist. (Es ist halt keine Arbeit, wie mit nem Schlammsauger)

Die Bewegung findet nur im Rohr statt, Aufwirbeln und absaugen. 
Da dies ein Kreislauf ist und immer wieder das selbe Wasser verwendet wird, brauch man nur warten bis das Wasser sauber ist.

Der Filter:

Ich hoffe mal, das mit dem Vortex klappt. 

Ich will einfach ein Rohr in die Mitte stellen und dorthinen das Mammutrohr stellen. 
Somit wird oben (Vortexlike) angesaugt und das Mamut pumpt von unten zurück in den Teich. (Zum Dreck aufwühlen.)
Ich hoffen man kann es erkennen, wie ich es meine...

Wenn der Filter zu voll ist, kann man das Mammut rausnehmen und in die Dreckbbrühe stellen und auf den Kompost pusten.

Der Ganze obere Einlauf wird von einem Damenstrumpf geziert, so dass das Ganze auch noch schön aussieht. 

Nein, ich denke, dass ich so den Teich behandeln kann. Mit einem Schlammsauger pumpt man immer 99% Wasser und 1 % Schlamm aus dem Teich. Ich will wenigstens 50%/ 50% erreichen und ich denke die Metode könnte gut sein.

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Joerg (23. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hi Thomas,
das mit dem Luftheber funktioniert schon etwas anders. 
Grundsätzlich kann man aber mit etwas Wasser vom Grund absaugen und einem Damenstrumpf schon einiges rausholen. 
Den Vortex kannst du für diese Aktion erst mal vergessen, da deiner kaum die Größe haben wird, um das zu handeln.

Warum gehst du nicht einfach hin und wirbelst den Dreck ordentlich auf und saugst ganz normal ab?
Ich nehme dazu eine extra Pumpe im Filter in Betrieb, damit der Flow höher wird und rühre den Teich um.
Danach kommt eine Strömungspumpe (SunSun / Tunze) zum Einsatz, die den aufgewirbelten Dreck solange schweben lässt, bis er vom Filter erfasst wird.
Habe noch nie einen Schlammsauger verwendet, weil es keinen Schlamm mehr gibt.


----------



## lutzdoggen (23. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Thomas,
mich stört dieses Jahr auch das meinWasser so braun aussieht. Und ich filtere jetzt auch noch das Wasser was ins Absetzbecken fliesst. Ich habe mir von meiner Tochter eine Fliesdecke mitbringen lassen ich glaube von kick
daraus wurden zwei lange Schläuche genäht und die werden abwechselnd an den Überlauf des Filters gebunden man glaubt gar nicht was da noch hängenbleibt. Ein Sack geht ungefähr drei Tage dann wird gewechselt.
Ist mühselig aber als Zusatz ohne großen Arbeitsaufwand geht es schon.
LG
Uwe


----------



## sprinter616 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Morgen!!

Mit Schlamm habe ich keine Probleme da der vorm absetzen in den Bodenabläufen landet und dann vom Trommelfilter in die Wiese gekotzt wird!!!
Da liegt jetzt schon ein mega Haufen Schlamm und Algen!!!

Ich würde nie wieder ohne Bodenabläufe bauen!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute meine Pumpe bekommen und in der Regentonne rumgespielt. 
Optimal erreiche ich 0,75 Liter in der Sekunde, also 45 Liter die Minute, also 2700 Liter in der Stunde, also 64800 Liter am Tag. 
Das ist 3 mal am Tag den Teich durchgespült, das dürfte mehr als genug sein. (Bei 30 Watt!!)

Die geringe Einblastiefe nimmt einiges an Leistung. Aber wenn ich die Baufreigabe für den Pflanzen/ Bodenfilter bekomme wird teifer gebuddelt, als die 80 cm der Regentonne.

@Jörg Das Mammut funktioniert schon so wie ich es gezeichnet habe. Evtl. ist es nicht richtig zu erkennen. Es sind 2 Rohre. Das Äußere zum ansaugen aus dem Vortex von oben. Das innere zum ansaugen von unten fürs Mammut. Diese konstelation schein Leistungssteigernd zu sein. Warscheinlich weil das Wasser oben in das äußere Rohr fällt beschleunigt und dann im inneren Rohr wieder ausgepustet wird?? 
Könnt ihr ja probieren...

@Uwe ich will eigetliech gar nicht so viel filtern, sondern den Kram in den VortexStrumpfhosenfilter bekommen, die Beete damit düngen und mit Frichwasser auffüllen. 
Da immer nur die Wassermenge im Rohr gewechselt wird, kann ich das beliebig oft wiederholen und habe unterm Strich 20 Liter Wassser ausgetaucht (nähl´mlich das aus dem Kreislauf im Rohr. 
Obs funtzt weiß ich nicht, so ist aber die Idee.

@Sprinter viele haben hier keinen BA, drum müssen auch dafür Ideen her.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (30. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Thomas,

...werde nicht ganz schlau aus deiner Schlammsauganlage aber tierisch-teichig interessiert.
Könntest Du mal ein Foto von der Anlage reinstellen ?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Peter,

Bilder gibt es noch keine, da nur die Zeichnung und die Idee im Kopf existiert.

Auf dem Bild währe eh nur ein Rohr zu sehen und es ist eigentlich recht einfach. Ich will einfach ein 120 Rohr in den Teich stellen.
Dort wird angesaugt und das Wasser aus dem Filter eingeleitet. 

Das Filterwasser soll dafür sorgen, dass da unten alles aufgewühlt wird und sich aber nur im Rohr verteilt und angesaugt werden kann. 

Somit ist es ein Kreislauf, der nur im Rohr stattfindet. 

Wenn der ganze grobe Kram raus ist kann man dan das Rohr mit Frischwasser füllen und hat unten am Boden das Wasser gewechselt. 

Da das Rohr nur ca. 20 Liter Fassungsvermögen hat werden nur diese 20 Liter bearbeitet bis diese sauber sind. 

Bei einem herkömlichen Schlammsauger, den ich die Tage in benutzung hatte pumpt man den halben Teich leer umd ein Wenig Schlamm rauszubekommen. Das ist was mir daran nicht gefällt. 

Als weiteres gefällt mir nicht, das ich den ganzen Tag damit zubringe. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass ich das Rohr in den Teich stelle, verzurre und dann nach einem halben Tag die Schnurze da unten raus ist und ich stelle das Rohr einfach um.

Das Ganze soll mein zukünftiger Vorfilter werden und ich denke, wenn ich dann die Aktion wiederholen will stecke ich einfach die Rohre für einen Tag zusammen, Mammut an und fertig ist.

So der Plan. 

Leider ist es gekommen, wie es immer so ist, man denkt, man hat alles beisammen und kann es fix zusammenbauen. Man fängt an und stellt fest das Rohrflansche fehlen. 
Dann räumt man alles wieder zusammen und überlegt, wo man die Dinger schnellst möglich herbekommt. 

Wo gibt es die denn? Auf unseren Baumärkten nicht???
Bei EBay gibts die, aber das dauert...

Mal noch eine andere Frage:
Ich habe beim Test mit der Regentonne festgestellt, das eine größere Einblastiefe besser wäre. 

Mir ist im Winter eine Regentonne geplatzt am Boden. Diese will ich in eine ungeplatzte stellen.
Somit dürfte sie 20-30 cm höher werden. Aus meiner Sicht dürfte das dauerhaft dicht werden, wenn ich die Tonnen inenanderklopfe? Oder gibt es eine bessere Idee?


(Das Mammut steht in der Regentonne, nicht im Teich)

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nori (30. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Soll das Teil stationär eingesetzt werden - oder wie soll dieses Rohr im Teich bewegt werden?
Ist ja ähnlich meinem Venturi-Sauger mit Hochdruckreiniger-Antrieb - nur lässt sich dieser leichter bewegen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

HalloNori,

ich will nicht bewegen. 
Ich will das Ding alle  x Std. an einer Stelle stehen lassen, damit dort mal richtig Schlamm ausgetragen wird.

Ich habe keine Erfahrung, ich hoffe mal das klappt so.

Schläuche werden auch eingebunden. Der vom Schlammsauger z.B. 
So das man das ganze Bewegen kann, halt nicht als putzbewegung, sondern nur um die Position zu verändern.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Thomas
Dein Grundkonzept sollte irgend wie schon funktionieren ! ABER ,wenn dein Mammut in der Tonne ansaugt , sie leert, wie soll dein Teichwasser in die Tonne ?? Mittels Schwerkraft ?Oder füllst Du den Vortexansaugschlauch vorher mit Wasser ,wie, als willst Du ein Aquarium entleeren ?
Lg Andre
Dein Problem mit der Eintauchtiefe (Tonnenhöhe) könntest Du umgehen ,wenn Dein Mammut nicht in sondern neben der Tonne eingegraben wäre so ähnlich wie hier ( #56) gezeichnet !
http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33549/page-6


----------



## Zermalmer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*



Andre 69 schrieb:


> .... so ähnlich wie hier ( #56) gezeichnet !
> http://https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33549/page-6


Da Andre den Link etwas verwurschtelt hat...
Hier der korrekte Link zum Beitrag #56


----------



## Piddel (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ich will nicht bewegen.
> Ich will das Ding alle  x Std. an einer Stelle stehen lassen, damit dort mal richtig Schlamm ausgetragen wird.



Hallo Thomas,
daher ist ja deine Idee für mich so interessant. 
Ich kenne ja meine "Dreckstellen" aus zig anderen Schlammabsaugaktionen. Und immer wieder sammelt sich dort neuer Schlamm an. Beim alltäglichen Fadenalgenabkeschern bin ich mit meinem Spezial-Algenkescher (selbstgebaut) in einem Loch auf Grund gestossen und da kam die ganze Sch.... wieder hoch.


Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Morgen 

@ Danke Andreas Da ist der Schnellschuss vom Computer meiner Tochter in die Hose gegangen,weis bloss nicht was der "verwurschtelt" hat ?
Wie hast Du eigentlich den einzelnen Beitrag verlinkt ? Hat doch keine eigene URL ,die Seite hat doch nur Eine ? 
So jetzt zum Thema 
Ich weis zwar nicht wie das Wasser hier vom Teich in die Tonne kommt, aber wenn Du das schon in Echt  probiert hast wirds schon gehen .(Aquarium entleeren ?) Das Prinzip in der Glocke ( Standrohr im Teich ) wird gehen. Ich hab dein Mammut im Vortex mal bearbeitet, ich denke mal so würde sich der Mulm besser absetzen können , da sich der Mulm in der Tonne unten absetzen kann und das Mammut halt das Spülwasser im oberen Bereich ab(an)saugt.So mutiert die Tonne dann zum Absetzbecken. Oder willst Du hier noch ein FILTER -konzept mit ein bauen ? (Filtermatte ?)
 
Zum Problem Tonnentiefe (Mammut-eintauchtiefe)
 
Das benötigte Loch kann man mittels Erdbohrer (Hab ich mir zum setzen von Gartenzaunpfosten selber gebaut)ganz sauber im Garten selber machen , ohne gross den Garten umzugestalten und die REGIERUNG zu fürchten .
LG Andre
Na Piddel, haste denn NESSI im "LOCH" gefunden ?


----------



## koifischfan (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Warum sind deine Bilder so klein? Welche Auflösung haben sie?


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Ups !
Hier sind die Bilder noch mal, hoffentlich jetzt in besserer Auflösung !
 
Eintauchtiefe
 
Hat sich wohl ein Fehler bei PAINT eingeschlichen , wer weis wo ?
LG Andre


----------



## Zermalmer (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

[OT]





Andre 69 schrieb:


> Wie hast Du eigentlich den einzelnen Beitrag verlinkt ? Hat doch keine eigene URL ,die Seite hat doch nur Eine ?


Hallo Andre,
gaaaaaanz einfach
In jedem Beitrag gibt es ja die Beitragsnummern... und die sind mit einem Link unterlegt. (rot umrandet)
Verwendet man diesen, dann gelangt man direkt dorthin.
 [/OT]


----------



## Andre 69 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Danke ! Hab ick wieder wat jelernt , ja ja älter........
Lg Andre


----------



## Piddel (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

moin,
wollte Thomas nicht direkt im Teich saugen bzw. die Standsaugrohr-Idee anwenden ?
@Andre: nicht wirklich....immer noch die gleiche sch.....

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo all
Thomas will das Wasser im Standrohr ,was im Teich steht säubern. Also das Mammut saugt Wasser an ,schickt das in das besagte Standrohr und wühlt da den Schlamm auf und wird dann vom Mammut über (durch ) die Tonne als Absatzbecken wieder den Kreislauf beigefügt. Wo das Mammut ist ,ist hier nebensächlich, es dient nur zur Beförderung. Er macht das mit dem Rohr im Teich damit er nicht das gesamte Teichwasser sondern nur das Wasser im Rohr bewegen (säubern ) muss. Damit ist die gesammte Sache zielgerichtet auf die Mulmecken (in den runden Buchtungen )
LG Andre
Aquariumabsaugung ? (Vortexansaugschlauch)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Zusammen,

@Andre Genau. 
Ich finde Deine Idee mit dem beigestellten Mammut auch sehr genial und löst viele Probleme.

Mein Vortexmamut sollte eigentlich dieses we in Betrieb gehen, aber es klappt halt alles nicht so wie man sich das dachte.

So wie Andre das gezeichnet hat, will ich es machen. 


Da ich keinen wirtschaftlichen Filter habe, ist das ganze auch die Grundlage für den Filterbau. Der dazugehörige Pflanzenfilter kommt erst nächstes Jahr, da keine Baufreigabe wegen Bombenkratervorgarten...
Ich wil einfach 2 Rohrenstücke an zu und ablauf machen können und das Rohr anschließen
Dann das ganze ein paar Tage hier und da saugen lassen und wieder abbauen. 
Die Endstücken ab und der Filter nimmt Normalbetrieb auf.

Was habe ich geschafft???
Das frag ich mich wirklich... 

Ich habe eine 2. Kaputte gleiche Regentonne genommen und habe unten ein Loch für das Mittelrohr geflext und dann umlaufend lauter Einlässe für den Schlamm. 

 

Das Ganze gefällt mir sehr gut und die Hoffnung ist. das die Sachen, die sich in der Absetzzkammer eingefunden haben werden nicht mehr aufgewirbelt. Ein wenig Pumphöhe hats auch gebracht. 

Da war auch schon das nächste Problem: Im Oberern Bereich der Tonne sind Verstärkungen eingearbeitet, wo ich weder Flansch noch Überlauf anbringen kann.

Fix mal gesucht und eine Mörtelkiste gefunden, bei der auch der Boden gerissen ist. Diese passt da oben drauf. 
Bei Dieser Mörtelkiste habe ich einen großen Ausschnitt als Überlauf rausgeflext und ein großes Stück Teichfolie rangeschraubt.

Diese Teichfolie klebe ich dann an den Teich an den Vorhandenen "Überlaufskimmer". 

Der Vorteil bei dem Überlauf ist, das ich den Rücklauf für das Mamut genau durch diesen Überlauf verlegen werde. Damit brauch ich keine Förderhöhe mehr. Womit die maximalste Leistung anliegt und die ist wirklich kernig.

Das wars auch schon mit meinem Baufortschritt. 
Die ineinandergestapelten Tonnen gefallen mir nicht sonderlich, aber es paßt eigentlich so gut zusammen, das auch ohne Dichtung nur ein geringer Wasserverlußt zu verzeichnen ist. 
Ich werde das noch verkleben und im Auge behalten. 
Gut gefällt mit der versehentlich entstandene Absetzbereich, dessen Reinigung auch denkbar einfach ist. Einfach das äußere Rohr raus Mammut wieder rein und das Zeugs in die Beete pusten.

Sicher ist das ganze auch. Wenn der Wasser stand sinkt läuft nix mehr über, die Luftpumpe pumpt fleißig Luft und mehr passiert nicht. Es kann den Teich nicht "Leersaugen",.

Grüße

Danke Thomas

PS Ich hoffe es ist zu verstehen, wie ich es meinte. Bilder mache ich noch. (bevor ich es in der Erde versenke.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Sagt mal, muss so eine Mamutpumpe eine bestimmte Mindestgröße haben, oder geht das auch bei einer Höhe von 1,50m?

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Mandy,

das richtet sich auch nach der Pumpe. Meine hat eine optimale Arbeitstiefe von 1,30 m. Damit brauche ich auch nicht teifer gehen.  

Funktionieren tut das ganze ab den 1. cm  Eintauchtiefe, ist dann aber nur eune Strömungspumpe.

WP-3D hat viel getestet. Er hat eine Förderhöhe von 50 cm erreicht, bei geschätzten 2 m Rohr.

Ich habe es mit einem 110 Rohr und 75 Rohr getestet. Die Wassermange hat nicht wesentlich zugenommen, nur die förderhöhe ist bei dem 110 Rohr geringer. 

Ich denke das Rohr, Pumpe und erforderliche Förderhöhe müssen gut aufeinander abgestimmt sein. 
Das sollte man im Vorfeld testen, zumal ich ja nur für meine 35 Watt Pumpe spreche. Bei einer 70 Watt Pumpe sieht die Sache ganz anders aus.

Das Filtermammut an sich habe ich eingestellt, zumal ich die Tonne verbohren muß um dann alles wieder neu zu machen. Von daher werde ich den Spaten nehmen und gleich etwas mehr ausheben und den Filter komplett fertig machen.  

Fred folgt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Danke Thomas.

Ich hab ne Air 2000, aber keine Ahnung wieviel Watt die hat. 2000l/h soll die an Luft befördern. Ob das mit einem 50er Rohr mit max 1,50m geht? 
Was meinst Du? 
Würde die gerne mal nachbauen...

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hallo Mandy,

geh in den Baumarkt, hol Dir ein 50/ 40- ger  Rohr mit pqassenden 90° Winkel und halte das Ganze in die Regentonne. Dann bekommst Du einen Eindruck, wie und ob es funktioniert.

Wenn nicht funzzt, hast Du 5 Euro für den Test verschwendet bzw. 2 unnütze Rohre in der Garage.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Oooch, die Rohre liegen auf meinem Rasen 
Wollte nur, bevor ich Zeit verschwende, wissen ob das geht.
Na gut, dann probier ich das bei Gelegenheit aus 

Mandy


----------



## wp-3d (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hi Mandy,

der Thomas hat es schon gut erklärt,  wenn Du es wie ich nach dem Tchechischen Prinzip 
baust kannst Du den Lufthebekopf in der Höhe variabel je nach Leistung der Pumpe einstecken.
Dieses System ist wartungsfreier und auch min. 30% Leistungsstärker als Lüftersteine.


.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Danke Werner,

mal schauen wenn ich Zeit zum Basteln finde 

Mandy


----------



## koifischfan (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

(Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.)


----------



## Patrick K (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schlammsaugmammut*

Hi Thomas 
Schau mal was ich hier gefunden habe, vieleicht kannst du ja was bei deinem Projekt mit anfangen.
Hat ja im prinzip die gleiche Wirkung.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olszewski-Rohr
Gruss Patrick


----------

